# FR: by train, by car, by bus, by bike, etc.



## time141

Hi,

I am learning French and I am not sure about this expression.

Nous allons à Quebec __prép?__ bicyclette.

Vous allez à Halifax __prép?__ train.

Thank you

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## madolo

à bicyclette
en train / par le train


----------



## Quenelle_Lyonnaise

Would it be "*en*" you're looking for?


----------



## bellygroove99

I was taught that if there is a roof, it's 'en', if not, it's 'à'

En voiture
En bus
En train
En avion

A velo
A pied
A cheval


----------



## Quenelle_Lyonnaise

I didn't even know that, bellygroove!! Hahaha 

But I'm thinking about one... with a "*quad bike*", we say "*en quad*" and not "*à quad*", at least I don't say "*à quad*", it sounds pretty weird to me... And a quad bike doesn't have any roof...? Well, I guess I'm just looking for small details...


----------



## francois74

je suis d'accord avec bellygroove99 : s'il y a un toit / une protection autour, alors ce sera "en" ==> en voiture, en avion, en bottes, (par contre on dira "en tong" alors que pour les tongs, la protection est minime !). 
Et par conséquence à vélo, à moto, ...

Mais la langue évolue and as Quenelle Lyonnaise says : it is possible for younger people (and other ones as well) to say "en" where "à" would be the correct preposition


----------



## madolo

francois74 said:


> je suis d'accord avec bellygroove99 : s'il y a un toit / une protection autour, alors ce sera "en" ==> en voiture, en avion


 J'ai descendu l'Isère *à *canoë ?


----------



## villefranche

Est-ce qu'on peut dire << par train >> aussi ?


----------



## madolo

villefranche said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire << par train >> aussi ?


on dirait plutôt "par le train", mais "par train" s'utilisera dans certains cas :
"Par le train c'est plus reposant que par la (/en) voiture, mais moins rapide que par (l')avion ...
le courrier acheminé par train
les marchandises acheminées par train


----------



## ziad

Hi, 
Can anybody tell, is there any rule or norm to follow while putting À or En before a means of Transport in French. For example: We write 'je vais en avion . . .' but 'Je vais à moto . .'
Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

It's fairly simple indeed. If you can go *into* the vehicle, use _en_—otherwise use _à_:

_en bus, en avion, en train, en voiture, en bateau…
à moto, à vélo, à pied, à trottinette…
_


----------



## marget

Maître Capello said:


> It's fairly simple indeed. If you can go *into* the vehicle, use _en_—otherwise use _à_:
> 
> _en bus, en avion, en train, en voiture, en bateau…_
> _à moto, à vélo, à pied, à trottinette…_


 

Yet with moto, both à and en can be used.


----------



## Maître Capello

marget said:


> Yet with moto, both à and en can be used.


Well, although some accept _en_ with _moto_, purists recommend _à_…


----------



## djamal 2008

Maître Capello said:


> Well, although some accept _en_ with _moto_, purists recommend _à_…



Je pensais on dit en vélo. Mais j'avoue reconnaître vos talents.


----------



## Embonpoint

Lors de l'émission televisée "Merci Professeur", le linguiste Bernard Cerquiglini rale contre l'usage de "en vélo" et "en ski."

Il préconcise l'usage de "à" pour tout mode de transport ou l'utilisateur reste à l'extérieur.

Je voudrais savoir si vous êtes d'accord et si vous dites generalement "en vélo" ou "à vélo"?

Merci!


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dis généralement "en vélo", même toujours il me semble, par contre j'ai souvent entendu que c'était incorrect en effet !


----------



## Montaigne

à vélo, à moto, à cheval...
en voiture, en avion, en patins...


----------



## newg

Hello 

Alors personnellement je dirais _à vélo_ mais _en ski_


----------



## Fred_C

"À vélo", "à skis", "à cheval", "à bicyclette", "en patins à roulettes" (on est _dans_ les patins), 
il a raison, je pense, mais je ne dirais pas "à trottinette"..., je dirais "en trottinette".
De même, je ne dirais pas "à tapis volant", mais "en tapis volant"...

Donc il a _presque_ raison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Grevisse n'a pas un avis aussi tranché que M. Cerquiglini :


> Sur le modèle de _en voiture, en auto, en charrette_, etc., on  emploie _en_ à propos de moyens de  transport pour lesquels cette préposition n’est pas logiquement justifiée (comme  le prouve, quand il y a un déterminant, le recours à la préposition _sur_ et non à _dans_) :_En traîneau, en  luge, __en bobsleigh_ [bɔbslɛg] ou _en bob,  en toboggan_ [ʈɔbɔgɑ̃]  (aussi _en kart_ [kaʀʈ]) ne semblent contestés par  personne (*_à traîneau_ et *_à luge_ paraissant inusités).
> 
> En revanche, _en bicyclette, en vélo, en moto_, etc. ont suscité une vive  opposition, qui a contribué à introduire et à maintenir dans l’usage, surtout  écrit, les tours avec _à._
> 
> Cette campagne pour _à_ n’a pas empêché les tours avec _en_ d’être tout à fait courants dans la  langue parlée et de venir sous la plume d’écrivains réputés.



Pour répondre à la question originale, je dis toujours _à vélo_, mais beaucoup de personnes de mon entourage disent _en vélo_…


----------



## janpol

je dis "en vélo" et "à bicyclette", pas très logique mais une vieille habitude...


----------



## Nicomon

Moi _je roule *à* vélo_, mais _je vais/je me rends quelque part *en* vélo_.  Et c'est pareil pour _la bicyclette_. 

Page de la BDL  *à vélo et en skis*


----------



## djamal 2008

Je dirais je vais à l'école en vélo. je me rends par bicyclette au marché.


----------



## Embonpoint

tilt said:


> Cette question, sur laquelle je n'ai jamais vu les francophones se mettre tous d'accord (!), a été posée maintes fois sur WR, dans des fils comme celui-ci.



Peut-être pas très original, mais c'est certainment la première fois que on nous donne cette information si utile sur le tapis volant. Si jamais j'ai l'occasion de m'en servir, je n'aimerais pas gâcher le moment avec une erreur de français!

Merci tout le monde! Les résultats de ce minisondage étaient très interéssants pour moi.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Cette question, sur laquelle je n'ai jamais vu les francophones se mettre tous d'accord (!), a été posée maintes fois sur WR, dans des fils comme celui-ci.


 Merci tilt. J'avais oublié ce fil. 

Et je remarque d'ailleurs que je me contredis (presque) entre le fil actuel et l'autre.


----------



## bbd

I will be realy happy if some one could tell me which one I have to use?

Aller en train ou par train ?
Aller en metro ou par metro?
Aller en taxi ou par taxi ?

Does it change when I use with "Venir" ?


----------



## freddywilly

The correct use for the three sentences is the preposition 'en', and it doesn't matter whether you use it with 'aller' or 'venir'.


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

Hello,

It seems to me that we would more naturally use "en train", "en métro", "en taxi". You could also say "par le train" or "par le métro", but it is quite rare - but we would never say "par le taxi".
The verb "venir" wouldn't change anything.

HTH


----------



## yarcy

The main rule is in fact more simple than it may seem.

The correct preposition depends on what means of transportation you use :
- if it is animal you must use 'à' (*à* cheval, *à* dos de chameau, *à* pied,...)
- if it is man-made, you should use 'en' (*en *voiture, *en *cariolle, *en *canöé)

The only exception to this is with open two-wheels-in-a-line devices such as bicycles or motorbikes. A grammarian introduced pratice is to use 'à' rather than 'en'  (*à* vélo, *à* moto,...). Even if both 'en' and 'à' may be found in litterature (and would sound correct to most French people), grammarians having a tendency to 'know it best', I would advise for the use of 'à'.
In particular "*à* bicyclette", which has been popularised by a famous french song by Yves Montand, should rather be used in that form.


Other prepositions may be used with a determiner (le/la/les/un/une/des/mon/ton/son/ma/ta/sa/notre/votre/leur/nos/vos/leurs) if one want to insist on the means used or precise some or its caracterics (nous sommes arrivés *par le* train de seize heure; je viendrai *avec la *voiture de Paul; il se déplace *sur une *bicyclette rouge). The rule there is mostly to use 'dans' if you are inside the vehicule or 'sur' if you ride it. You might also use 'avec' in every case, and preferably 'par' for public transportations.

'par' may also be used without determiner while refering to the means of transportation by which you send some object (*par *bateau, *par *avion, *par *camion,...).


----------



## Maître Capello

yarcy said:


> - if it is man-made, you should use 'en' (*en *voiture, *en *cariolle, *en *canöé)


No, your suggested rule is simplistic. There are definitely exceptions: _*à* vélo, *à* moto, *à* trottinette, __*à* ski__…_ (That is to say, unless you claim those means of transportation are not man-made! )

P.S.: Welcome to the forums, yarcy!


----------



## yarcy

Maître Capello said:


> No, your suggested rule is simplistic. There are definitely exceptions: _*à* vélo, *à* moto, *à* trottinette, __*à* ski__…_ (That is to say, unless you claim those means of transportation are not man-made! )
> 
> P.S.: Welcome to the forums, yarcy!



It is simplistic (hence the exception that followed - thank you for adding à ski, which is a good one I omitted) however it bears fewer exception than the roof/no roof rule (à charette, à canöé, à  barque, à planche à voile, à char, à skateboard, à quad, à jet ski, à surf,... are definitely wrong and using them would make you sound foreign).

Also, with any man-made means of transportation, using 'en', even when inapropriate, would not stand out (en moto, en vélo, en bicyclette, en ski,...) - except perhaps to one particuliarly versed in this quite debated aspect of grammar (which are few). 'En vélo' or 'en ski' for instance are very commonly said and written in France (1 out of 3 on the Internet). Needless to say, I however advise against deliberately using those.

P.S. : Thanks for you welcome


----------



## atcheque

_If you are in then_ *en*
_If you are on then_ *à
*But I would say *en quad*


----------



## hoodsmom

Une questione au sujet de prépositions utiliser avec les moyens de transport:

Pourquoi dit-on
à mobylette, à motocyclette, à bicyclette, à velo, mais _en tricycle_

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Même si beaucoup de gens disent _en tricycle_, à l'instar de _en vélo_, il faudrait en fait dire _*à* tricycle_.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas cliqué sur le lien *à vélo et en skis* d'un des posts précédents, je copie ci-dessous ce qu'on y lit entre autres (c'est moi qui souligne) : 





> Toutefois, avec les mots _bicyclette_, _vélo_, _moto_, _scouteur_ et _skis_, on utilise *à ou en*. Les tournures avec _en_ se sont répandues dans la langue courante, dans des dictionnaires ainsi que chez des écrivains, *bien que cet emploi demeure critiqué par certains grammairiens*.


  Comme je ne suis ni puriste, ni grammairienne, « *en *» ne me choque pas du tout.  Je pense en fait comme Claude Duneton, qui écrit sur *cette page* :





> Le *en* n'est pas un descriptif intérieur-extérieur, il joue un rôle purement instrumental: on dira *en* pour tout nouveau moyen de locomotion, *en tricycle* si la machine a trois roues, en side-car, et aussi, par pure logique fonctionnelle, en tandem (et jamais à tandem). Cela montre bien que dans l'esprit du locuteur *en* n'a pas la connotation «dedans-dehors» mais seulement «par le moyen de»…
> 
> Se rendre quelque part *en vélo* n'est donc pas une hérésie grammaticale comme le pensait le maître d'école de M. Andreu; c'est seulement une manière agréable, pratique et pas chère de se déplacer, en ville comme à la campagne.


----------



## Maître Capello

En tout cas, il n'y a aucune différence entre _vélo_ et _tricycle_ ; on peut employer les deux prépositions dans les deux cas, même si certains recommandent _à_.

Quant à _tandem_, c'est pour moi un cas un peu particulier : on dit _en tandem_ par contamination de locution adverbiale signifiant plus ou moins « par paire complémentaire » comme dans _cylindres montés en tandem_. En tout cas, il est certain que les personnes disant _à tandem_ doivent se compter sur les doigts de la main. (Et, non, je n'en fais pas partie. )


----------



## hoodsmom

Merci tout le monde!
J'avais lu "À mobylette, à motocyclette, en tricycle" dans une chanson pour des enfants et étais confondu 

[…]


----------



## snarkhunter

Montaigne said:


> en patins...


... _de mon temps_, les patins à roulettes n'étaient guère qu'une "plateforme" avec talon métallique et pourvue de lanières qui se fixaient par-dessus la chaussure : on n'était donc en aucun cas "dedans" et l'usage de la préposition "en" ne se justifiait ainsi en rien, selon la définition déjà donnée. Toutefois, je n'ai jamais entendu quiconque prétendre qu'il se déplaçait "à patins" !

La logique n'est donc pas infaillible et se trouve souvent prise en défaut.


----------

